# Is this Legit price on DEWALT 788?



## pumperdude (Nov 15, 2012)

https://meningsi.com/product/dewalt-dw788-1-3-amp-20-inch-variable-speed-scroll-saw-yellow/?utm_source=Google%20Shopping&utm_campaign=rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=1438&gclid=Cj0KCQjw6sHzBRCbARIsAF8FMpVCWfe5133amK2d5uTKiPkaDfnIJ7USfXJWUsSuaEGMAzLmIpVRrlQaAkM0EALw_wcB

Seems too good. Thanks.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

No way. Scam.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

https://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/meningsi.com

definitely a scam.


----------



## pumperdude (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Several Chinese sites ( can't tell until you pay) are doing these scams. Half price for current production. No way 
Ie hint is their site usually has a lot of unrelated products. Tools on a clothing site etc.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Woohoo!

Here is the Google picture of 'store' located at the address on web site:









The terms and conditions list:
These Terms of Service and any separate agreements whereby we provide you Services shall be governed by and construed in accordance with the laws of 24601 Mission Blvd, Hayward, CA 94544, US

That address is location of a Vigo (spanish speaking Western Union) money money transfer service company. Kind that makes payments impossible to track or refund.

List of goods sold is typical pre-populated store front available from warehouse sellers of used/refurbished tools.

One of their favorite scams is charging your credit card immediately, then a few days later saying product not available, refund issued in 14 days - which is really 3-4 weeks. The entire time they use your money for month as part of pyramid scheme that when it crashes the last buyers are stuck with nothing, except refunds from credit card company. Most last about 3-4 months, as that is how long it takes the lawyers go after the fake owners of site who took the money and force them to close shop, run and hide.

Run, don't walk away from that website!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> governed by and construed in accordance with the *laws of 24601 Mission Blvd, Hayward, CA 94544*, US


That right there is funny stuff!!! Takes "My house, my rules" to a whole new level!

Cheers,
Brad


----------

